# Locking access port caps.



## mtlogcabin (Mar 31, 2011)

Same wording in the IRC. Who is enforcing this and what do you see being used? Do you accept a fenced equipment area with a locked gate?

2009 IMC

1101.10 Locking access port caps.

Refrigerant circuit access ports located outdoors shall be fitted with locking-type tamper-resistant caps.


----------



## permitguy (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know how many are enforcing, but these would meet the requirement:

http://www.noventcaps.com/

It takes a special tool to install/remove them.  Of course, you can already get the special tool on eBay for less than $20, so I'm not sure how much these will really help.  They were trying to keep kids from huffing it.  IMHO, a fenced enclosure wouldn't accomplish the intent unless it enclosed the sides and top.  Either way, if they want it badly enough, they'll find a way to get it.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with permitguy........like putting locks on your doors, keeps the honest people, honest.


----------



## High Desert (Mar 31, 2011)

It's a sad state when we have to protect idiots from killing themselves via the codes.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 31, 2011)

High Desert said:
			
		

> It's a sad state when we have to protect idiots from killing themselves via the codes.


What's sadder is this is just another item in a long list of such measures.


----------



## pyrguy (Mar 31, 2011)

The committee in Palm Springs said no to the code change as there was only one manufacture of the product. We also thought that more damage would  be done to bypass the caps if a tool wasn't available.

The proponent lost a son to huffing freon.

At the next code hearings a floor vote passed it into the code.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 1, 2011)

I was there, opposed, but didn't matter. At the time I was thinking.....Is this friggen stupid or what?


----------



## Frank (Apr 1, 2011)

I spoke in opposition before the floor vote in Minnesota that the huffers already have to use tools to open the valves and would be able to get keys or just cut lines or condensers, but a when crying mom testifies teenaged daughter died as result of huffing logic goes out the window.

FWIIW I found out later the daughter had been introduced to huffing by an older HVAC Tech boyfriend--wonder if she would have had access to the special tool?


----------



## Big Willie (Apr 1, 2011)

> "What's sadder is this is just another item in a long list of such measures."


I agree with TimNY!  It is indeed sad & tragic.  It is also sad, that alcohol related deaths are much, much higher in quantity & the amount

of destruction to lives and property is done, but there aren't locking caps on the beer cans & liquor bottles.  (  Sorry to temporarily hijack

your thread mtlogcabin  ).

Why is alcohol consumption ( regardless of age, race or gender  ) more socially accepted, than huffing, than smoking the "wildwood weed",

than crack, than meth?  :?:

Stepping down off of The Question Podium now...


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 1, 2011)

My refrigerant was stolen last year and the compressor then burned out.  They still managed to get through the tamper proof caps.


----------



## ARES (Apr 21, 2011)

Took me 5 minutes to take something from my office to remove one of the locking caps. I know some people are using plyers to remove the caps. These locking caps are not going to stop someone who really wants the refrigerant.


----------



## RJJ (Apr 21, 2011)

I see the caps referred to by Permitguy!

I have had a bunch of Ac units stolen lately. I did a final on three 5 ton units and air handlers a week ago and the contractor called the next day and ask if he needed another permit because one was taken the night after inspection.


----------



## steveray (Apr 21, 2011)

Darwin.......


----------



## fatboy (Apr 21, 2011)

"Darwin......."

Obviously is not working fast enough ...........


----------



## RJJ (Apr 21, 2011)

Darwin is not a listed member of this site!


----------

